
Re: Efforts to attract more users? (2010) - kchauhan
http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/c++/rms
======
cletus
This is silly and pointless. The blogspam states "[RMS] agrees that C++ sucks"
when in fact he's talking about using C++ for a very specific use case
(Emacs).

~~~
kchauhan
I would like to say Stallman don't like C++ at all.

[1]. [https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-
devel/2010-07/msg00...](https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-
devel/2010-07/msg00594.html) [2]. [https://stallman.org/stallman-
computing.html](https://stallman.org/stallman-computing.html)

